# Misha Mansoor's Precision Drive on Bass



## Vince Torch (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey guys ! I'm a bassist and I would like to have a djent tone, but sadly I don't have the money to afford myself a computer with an axe fx or a kemper or stuff. But I saw that Misha Mansoor has released a djent pedal, real good quality and totally affordable for me. So basically it should work on bass, since I've found some official bass tracks made with that pedal on spotify, but I would like to know if any of you guys have tried it on bass guitar and does it sound. Thanks a lot ! Have a nice day


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 23, 2018)

The main thing it offers is an option to cut bass on the front end of a boost. That's definitely not how I would want to go about tracking bass. Especially when the guitar is usually cutting a ton of bass to stay tight on fast parts. Since bass is usually playing half as many notes at most you should be fine with keeping all that bass in the signal and letting the notes breathe a bit. I would get something that gives you the option to fine tune treble and upper mid to get as much cut as you need.


----------



## Beheroth (Jan 23, 2018)

djent on bass = darkglass b3k/b7k


----------



## narad (Jan 23, 2018)

Yea, if you want djent tone on bass buy the Periphery _bass_ player's stuff. The freq cuts on the precision drive might work here or there on bass, but they can't be optimized for both instruments.


----------



## cmtd (Jan 23, 2018)

Vince Torch said:


> But I saw that Misha Mansoor has released a djent pedal



I own this "djent pedal" and don't play djent, or really even listen to it. It's an overdrive pedal, not a djent pedal.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 24, 2018)

narad said:


> Yea, if you want djent tone on bass buy the Periphery _bass_ player's stuff. The freq cuts on the precision drive might work here or there on bass, but they can't be optimized for both instruments.



Yep. Get a nice compressor and a B7K and you should be pretty solid. Generally that's how I track super low bass parts. Usually with a couple different amps. Last record was a Splawn 50 watt guitar head with a bunch of gain feeding an 8x10 and a pedal-based dirt rig feeding a Mesa D800 into a modern ported cab.


----------



## Screamingdaisy (Jan 24, 2018)

B7K will give the upper midrange clang/ping sound and let you blend the clean and dirty signals. 

The clean/dirty blend is key if you want to run that kind of distortion without killing your low end or dynamics.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm going to (unfortunately) resist the urge to go on a djent pedal tirade, and instead ask a question:

You Darkglass guys, what are you using as the power amp? A dedicated one, or just using the power amp portion of your regular bass amp, and running the Darkglass into that?


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 25, 2018)

I just run mine through the front end of my amp.

Bass -> Compressor -> B7K -> Amp (preamp + poweramp). I don't run straight into the power amp.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 25, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I'm going to (unfortunately) resist the urge to go on a djent pedal tirade, and instead ask a question:
> 
> You Darkglass guys, what are you using as the power amp? A dedicated one, or just using the power amp portion of your regular bass amp, and running the Darkglass into that?



Im running all the pedals I use either into the front end of a Mesa 400+ or a Mesa D800. The preamp in either is a huge part of my overall signal. I have multiple stages of EQ that are all different bands. The Darkglass pre on the NG2 sits in between the bands on the B7K and that covers slightly different bands than the EQs on my amps. So its not all completely redundant. Also its all gain staging so you're voicing the drive as much as EQing the final signal. Running the B7K direct would be much flatter tone-wise.


----------



## Screamingdaisy (Jan 26, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> You Darkglass guys, what are you using as the power amp? A dedicated one, or just using the power amp portion of your regular bass amp, and running the Darkglass into that?



It's a distortion pedal, and I plug it into my amp like it's a distortion pedal.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 26, 2018)

Screamingdaisy said:


> It's a distortion pedal, and I plug it into my amp like it's a distortion pedal.



Is it? It says right on the front "Analog Bass Preamp." I don't mean to be challenging you on it - if everyone just uses it as a dirt pedal, then, effectively, it's a dirt pedal. But I've been expecting that I'd have to run it as a standalone preamp into a power amp. If no one uses it as that, I'm going to completely rethink my rig plans.


----------



## Screamingdaisy (Jan 27, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Is it? It says right on the front "Analog Bass Preamp." I don't mean to be challenging you on it - if everyone just uses it as a dirt pedal, then, effectively, it's a dirt pedal. But I've been expecting that I'd have to run it as a standalone preamp into a power amp. If no one uses it as that, I'm going to completely rethink my rig plans.



Generally, in the bass world a dirt pedal with an elaborate EQ and a DI output will be labeled as a "preamp". 

Most (all?) can be used as a legit preamp to drive a power amp, but they also work as a distortion pedal into a regular amplifier.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 27, 2018)

Screamingdaisy said:


> Generally, in the bass world a dirt pedal with an elaborate EQ and a DI output will be labeled as a "preamp".
> 
> Most (all?) can be used as a legit preamp to drive a power amp, but they also work as a distortion pedal into a regular amplifier.



Ah, well that shows my ignorance with bass stuff! It also makes it easier to use, so I don’t have to figure out how I’m going to bypass my preamp (since I don’t have a loop).


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 27, 2018)

For regular folks running the pedal into the front end of an amp is always going to be the best option. If you have the luxury of the FOH engineer and top tier PA systems than using the pedals as DIs is a great way to streamline and cut stage volume but if you're not in a huge band its tough to make that work.


----------



## buriedoutback (Jan 28, 2018)

to keep things simple, i run my b7k into the effects return on my bass amp. i also prefer the tone i get that way.
if i ever end up playing bass live, i'd probably do the same thing whilst also using the di > foh.

edit: also not a djentist


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 29, 2018)

Yeah, I might have to pick up one of these. I reeeealllly don't want to spend any more money on bass gear, but everything I know about darkglass tells me I'll love it.


----------



## buriedoutback (Jan 29, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I might have to pick up one of these. I reeeealllly don't want to spend any more money on bass gear, but everything I know about darkglass tells me I'll love it.


ditto - i found a good deal so i grabbed one. i'm more inspired to play bass now. can't wait to try recording with it.


----------



## Vince Torch (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you very much guys ! I think I'll try it just to hear how it sounds, but yeah if it's not amazing I'll buy a Darkglass B3k. Thanks a lot !


----------



## Veldar (Feb 8, 2018)

I think Darkglass stuff sounds better when running into regular bass amps to 'fix' the tone stack a bit


----------

